# Online Gift Certificates from Detailed Clean



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

We've gotten many requests from customers to offer online gift certificates, finally pleased to now have these available.

Detailing Gift Certificates

You can purchase a gift certificate of any value you please over £1, and these are redeemable against a future order as a part payment. Meaning if your order total is £50 and you have a £20 gift certificate, the amount you would pay on the checkout page is £30.

Our gift certificates are emailed to the recipient with a personal message from you. Therefore, no mis-placed cards here, or plastic clogging up your wallet only to be lost and not used.

Detailing Products Gift Certificates

This is our first gift certificate offering and we shall of course evolve it over time based on demand and/or requests made.


----------

